# The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread (Clippers Get #1 Pick)



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Tuesday, May 19 | 8:30 pm ET | ESPN*

*2009 LOTTERY CHANCES*
(out of 1000) 

1. Sacramento Kings (250) 
2. Washington Wizards (178) 
3. Los Angeles Clippers (177) 
4. Oklahoma City Thunder (119) 
5. Minnesota Timberwolves (76) 
6. Memphis Grizzlies (75) 
7. Golden State Warriors (43) 
8. New York Knicks (28) 
9. Toronto Raptors (17) 
10. Milwaukee Bucks (10) 
11. New Jersey Nets (9) 
12. Charlotte Bobcats (7) 
13. Indiana Pacers (6) 
14. Phoenix Suns (5)​

More information about the entire order and this year's tiebreakers at http://www.nba.com/2009/playoffs2009/04/17/draft.tiebreakers/index.html

For a general overview, go to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NBA_Draft_Lottery


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Unfortunately I won't be around this time, make sure to fill the thread.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'll pick the Warriors to get the first pick. Lately, the first pick never goes to who you think it will.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Hm. I'll predict the Clippers to win it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm going with the Wizards.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm going with the Clippers, but only because a screwup of the first pick this year will be a mistake of epic proportions. Always a bad omen for Clipper fans.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm going with the Grizzlies.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

God I hope the Bucks get a top 2 pick.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Nets ahead of Knicks is all I want, hopefully they move into the top 10. Dont care too much about this draft though, next year they have got 2 picks in the first round. That should be fun!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Wait is the draft during the Lakers vs. Nuggets game? Wtf?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Hibachi! said:


> Wait is the draft during the Lakers vs. Nuggets game? Wtf?


Before.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Hibachi! said:


> Wait is the draft during the Lakers vs. Nuggets game? Wtf?


The draft isn't until June 25.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HB said:


> Nets ahead of Knicks is all I want, hopefully they move into the top 10. Dont care too much about this draft though, next year they have got 2 picks in the first round. That should be fun!


Hopefully they do better than Williams and Boone


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Boone's okay, Williams not so much.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

1. Thunder
2. Kings
3. Grizzlies


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HB said:


> Boone's okay, Williams not so much.


You were still defending that draft a year ago!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I suppose I can go with a trio rather than just the winner:

Grizzlies
Thunder
Kings


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Nimreitz said:


> You were still defending that draft a year ago!


That was before Williams decided to sabotage his career.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I can see it now, the 12th pick in the draft goes to the Milwaukee Bucks... i dont know why i even get excited


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HB said:


> Boone's okay,* Williams not so much*.


You mean THE Marcus Williams that was going to win ROY (despite coming off the bench) and be a superstar like Nets fans proclaimed lol.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yeah that was a bonehead prediction. One of the very worst by moi.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Don't worry HB, i thought good things about Marcus as well coming outta college. But boy is he an *******. :nonono:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

This is one of the lamest drafts in recent memory. Sans Griffin, there's nobody I even care about in this draft.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Hibachi! said:


> This is one of the lamest drafts in recent memory. Sans Griffin, there's nobody I even care about in this draft.


Do you even watch college or international basketball? I doubt you even know any of the names before the draft rolls around.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

As a prediction.

1. Wizards
2. Bucks
3. Kings

For no reason other than im guessing.

I love lotto night!


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

For those of us who are not aware of what's going on over there, could please advise how long it will be until we find out the top 3 picks?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

We'll find out probably closer to 6:00 p.m. (Pacific time).


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

What the hell? This is tonight?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



VanillaPrice said:


> What the hell? This is tonight?


The lottery is, not the actual draft.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Basel said:


> The lottery is, not the actual draft.


Yeah, thats what I meant. I thought this wasn't for another week or two.

Oh well, let's go Thunder!


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Thunder Number 1 i agree


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Going with the Clippers to get the 1st draft pick.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Btw, I don't like the sheisty way they do the lottery. Why do they pull the balls in the back, and then just reveal the results? Why not just show us them pulling the balls?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Come on Wolves. We've never gotten a top 2 pick, this is the year..


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Hibachi! said:


> Btw, I don't like the sheisty way they do the lottery. Why do they pull the balls in the back, and then just reveal the results? Why not just show us them pulling the balls?


Its rigged.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I wouldn't mind the Bucks getting a high pick. If they land Rubio maybe he can prove to be capable of getting Bogut the ball.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Flip Saunders is the Wizards coach?!?! Where was I when this happened?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



VanillaPrice said:


> I wouldn't mind the Bucks getting a high pick. If they land Rubio maybe he can prove to be capable of getting Bogut the ball.



Whats wrong with Ramon Sessions?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Good, take that Suns!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Organized Chaos said:


> You mean THE Marcus Williams that was going to win ROY (despite coming off the bench) and be a superstar like Nets fans proclaimed lol.


 
I think I overestimated Williams when I said he'd be a career backup.Certain persons mocked that evaluation.Now it looks like he can't get off the bench on a team that didn't even have a legit point guard to backup.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

****!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

This is boring.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

**** The Nba Lottery


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Oh wow!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Bloody Hell! ****ing *******s


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Here's hoping the Grizzlies get the #1 pick and select Blake Griffin. Clippers get #2 and Thunder get #3.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm sorry Hibachi.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

14 - Phoenix Suns
13 - Indiana Pacers
12 - Charlotte Bobcats 
11 - New Jersey Nets
10 - Milwaukee Bucks
9 - Toronto Raptors
8 - New York Knicks
7 - Golden State Warriors
6 - Minnesota Timberwolves
5 - Washington Wizards
4 - Sacramento Kings

DID NOT SEE THAT COMING.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

wow gooo Bobcats


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

All the teams in the top 3 are stacked at the forward position, if not okay.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Sucks for Kings fans.


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Thunder, Clipps, and Grizz left! Still going with Clipps for the number 1 pick.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Grizzlies need Blake Griffin.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I predicted the thunder so far so good.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Unbelievable... 4th? ****


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Thunder get the 3rd pick.
Grizzlies get the 2nd pick.

CLIPPERS GET THE 1st PICK!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Wow; maybe the Clippers luck is changing.

Wait, nevermind, I doubt it.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Hibachi! said:


> Btw, I don't like the sheisty way they do the lottery. Why do they pull the balls in the back, and then just reveal the results? Why not just show us them pulling the balls?


Because they do it in order of 1-14 in the back, but reveal it in reverse order for suspense on tv.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Salters has got a nice rear


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

LOL, I was right, the Clippers got the #1 pick!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Please take Ricky Rubio, Clippers. Let Griffin go to Memphis.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

**** the Clippers. if the wolves would've lost the damn coin toss to memphis they could get rubio.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I hate the ****ing draft... GOD DAMNIT... I mean seriously? ****... There were three players I could see making a big impact on the Kings. Griffin, Rubio, and Thabeet. We will get none of those. ****... 

P.S
Poor Blake Griffin


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Organized Chaos said:


> Hm. I'll predict the Clippers to win it.


Ha. I called em before anyone. I never thought I'd be right.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Wow; the Clippers need to try and trade Davis right away. Actually, they need to drop every vet that they have.

Griffin/Gordon/Thorton is a solid core.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Clippers? unbelievable. Congrats to them though.

How are they gonna move Kaman or Randolph in the event they take Griffin?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Damn, I wanted the Thunder to win it. Griffin, Durant, Green, and Westbrook would have been beastly.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Well they have Z-bo on the team, which means taking Griffin will be dicey.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Wow, no harm done to my Bucks, c'mon Ty Lawson!!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Thornton is garbage. One of the worst decision makers in the league. And you can't even call him young. The guy is going to be 26 at the start of next season.

How long does it take for Mike Conley to get traded to the Blazers now?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm guessing the Grizz is going to pick Thabeet. Him and Gasol should make a decent front court and they got Conley, Gay, Mayo as the back 3.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

The Clips need to pull a Blazers. Develop this new, young, talented core and trade all of their old ****ty players for draft picks and expiring contracts.

Oh, and change their names from the "Clippers" seriously, who the hell thought of that name?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

What is the point of pulling the balls in the back? It just reeks of bs...


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Organized Chaos said:


> Hm. I'll predict the Clippers to win it.


:champagne:


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Cant say im upset about the Clip's gettin it, really didnt want toronto, phoenix, indiana or New Jersey,York to get it


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Hibachi! said:


> What is the point of pulling the balls in the back? It just reeks of bs...


It's probably because they have all these retarded combinations instead of just having the teams logo on the ball.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HKF said:


> Please take Ricky Rubio, Clippers. Let Griffin go to Memphis.


I wouldnt mind that at all, but seems very unlikely unless the Clips do something like the Magic did with Chris Webber for Penny Hardaway on draft day.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Just realized this too, the first year that the east really catches back up to the west in terms of top teams the west gets the top 4 picks...BOOO!!!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



MLKG said:


> Thornton is garbage. One of the worst decision makers in the league. And you can't even call him young. The guy is going to be 26 at the start of next season.
> 
> How long does it take for Mike Conley to get traded to the Blazers now?


He can flat out score. He's never going to be a great play-maker, but he needs to get out of L.A. and show that he can show some restraint and help a team win.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is why the lottery is great - the Clippers just flat out did not deserve the number one pick.

LOL Blake Griffin must be soooo pissed.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HKF said:


> Please take Ricky Rubio, Clippers. Let Griffin go to Memphis.


I wish...don't see it happening, though. Blake Griffin doesn't deserve the Clippers.

Maybe the Clippers trade it and Randolph or Kaman for a big time player?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> Just realized this too, the first year that the east really catches back up to the west in terms of top teams the west gets the top 4 picks...BOOO!!!


Dude, the four worst teams were in the West. Washington will be in the playoffs next year with a healthy Arenas and Haywood.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kaman and #1 for Bosh? Or more required from Clippers?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Anyone think the Clips and Grizzlies should swap picks via a trade or something? As for me, I'm happy because I wanted either the Grizzlies (one of my teams) to get Rubio (my favorite prospect), or for him to go to New York or the LAC.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)




----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Hibachi! said:


> What is the point of pulling the balls in the back? It just reeks of bs...


Welcome to the Grizzlies' world. Same thing happened in the Oden/Durant draft. Had like a 50 percent chance of getting one of those two...wound up with Mike Conley.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

MB30 said:


> Kaman and #1 for Bosh? Or more required from Clippers?


Nah, Kaman and Blake Griffin for Bosh would be more than enough.

However, that would mean that the Clippers would either have to also trade Randolph, or play Randolph or Bosh at C in the West...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Atleast you got #2 this year though, better than last year when you slipped - and the year before also.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

MB30 said:


> Atleast you got #2 this year though, better than last year when you slipped - and the year before also.


Oh, I'm psyched. About time we got a break.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Interesting situation.

The Clippers should absolutely take Griffin, he is the safest choice even though there is a slight chance Rubio will end up being better. I wouldn't care about that, take Griffin and feel good about myself. A Griffin/Kaman front court is going to be one of the best in the league for a long time, you add a tremendous scorer in Eric Gordon, put the right pieces around those guys and they should be able to be a playoff time for the next decade. Oh wait, that's only bound to happen if Mike Dunleavy finally gets the axe.

The Grizzlies would certainly love if the Clippers took Rubio, but I don't think that is going to happen. That leaves them with the decision between Rubio and Thabeet. While both have tremendous upside, will Rubio's nationality factor into making the choice ? One thing is for sure, if Memphis takes Rubio, Mike Conley will play somewhere else next year.

OKC probably hopes that Thabeet falls into their hands, continuing the defense/character built and adding another guy with tremendous length.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i kind of wanted the clippers to get #2......


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

It's been a while since the Sonics get another big man


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Damian Necronamous said:


> I wish...don't see it happening, though. Blake Griffin doesn't deserve the Clippers.
> 
> Maybe the Clippers trade it and Randolph or Kaman for a big time player?


But he does deserve the Grizzlies???


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Hibachi! said:


> I hate the ****ing draft... GOD DAMNIT... I mean seriously? ****... There were three players I could see making a big impact on the Kings. Griffin, Rubio, and Thabeet. We will get none of those. ****...
> 
> P.S
> Poor Blake Griffin


I'm optimistic that we can still land Rubio. 

The Clippers, IMO, are locked into Blake Griffin. Given how much that franchise has sucked recently and over the long haul, I think they'll take Griffin for PR reasons alone.

Memphis is the team I'm concerned about. OKC has no use for Rubio, they already have Westbrook and are loaded with guards and swingmen. They need a big. Memphis has to decide if they want make a certain upgrade at the point (or so it would seem), or create a twin towers combo of Gasol and Thabeet. If they pick the latter, I think the Kings are in the clear. We *need* Rubio if we're going to get out of the ****ter anytime soon.



HKF said:


> Dude, the four worst teams were in the West. Washington will be in the playoffs next year with a healthy Arenas and Haywood.


Disagree. You can't guarantee one bit that their recent injury luck will turn around, and Jamison is getting long in the tooth. Even with a full bill of health I don't see them doing anything more than sneaking into 8th and getting whacked by whoever is the one seed. East is a bit better now than it was when they were making yearly first round exits from the six or seven slots.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

sorry, but i don't think rubio will get past #2......maybe not even #1......there are rumors already circulating that the clippers are seriously considering rubio over griffin......

even if griffin goes #1 to the clippers, i think memphis can't afford to pass up a talent like rubio.....not only would he be the BPA, but imagine the grizzlies running a d'antoni style offense with rubio at the helm....rubio would be absolutely perfect for that scheme...

pg: rubio
sg: mayo
sf: gay
pf: warrick/arthur not sure
ce: gasol

they would set the record for fastbreak points and alley-oops.....rubio to mayo, gay, warrick, and the rubio/gasol spanish connection...

so much youth and speed, this would be like the new blazers.....the potential to get this kind of team would be very hard to pass up......this team would bring the crowds in because imagine how entertaining they would be to watch......


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> sorry, but i don't think rubio will get past #2......maybe not even #1......there are rumors already circulating that the clippers are seriously considering rubio over griffin......


Same situation as the Blazers and Kevin Durant, really. Teams don't usually outright declare who they plan to take, even if inside they know damn well who the guy is. They'll create speculation, if for no other reason, just for ****s and giggles.

I'd be floored if Blake Griffin isn't a Clipper.



> even if griffin goes #1 to the clippers, i think memphis can't afford to pass up a talent like rubio.....not only would he be the BPA, but imagine the grizzlies running a d'antoni style offense with rubio at the helm....
> 
> pg: rubio
> sg: mayo
> ...


From Memphis' perspective, a frontcourt of Gay, Gasol, and Thabeet is equally as appealing, if not more, granted I'm not Memphis. Its not like they are desperate at point guard, unlike other teams. Gasol has already established himself as a solid, young player, and when you get the chance to build a whole front line that has a nice chance to be pretty damn good, I think you take it.

The Grizzlies have never had a good center (they had a good _big man_ for a while, Gasol, but he wasn't and still isn't a good center).



> so much youth and speed, this would be like the new blazers.....the potential to get this kind of team would be very hard to pass up......this team would bring the crowds in because imagine how entertaining they would be to watch......


Not true. The Hornets don't draw anything, and they've been a solid team the past two years with the league's (arguably) most exciting player on center stage. I don't see how people will flock to Grizzlies games while they play an untempo yet extremely uneven style, and possibly grab the 8th seed and get ousted pretty quickly in the first round. Remember, it will be all young guys running this, unlike Phoenix who was comprised of vets who knew the game and had been around a while.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> But he does deserve the Grizzlies???


the grizzlies would have been the perfect situation for griffin. he steps in immediately at pf and the team already has young talent lined up to start at every other position.



Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> I'm optimistic that we can still land Rubio.
> 
> The Clippers, IMO, are locked into Blake Griffin. Given how much that franchise has sucked recently and over the long haul, I think they'll take Griffin for PR reasons alone.
> 
> Memphis is the team I'm concerned about. OKC has no use for Rubio, they already have Westbrook and are loaded with guards and swingmen. They need a big. Memphis has to decide if they want make a certain upgrade at the point (or so it would seem), or create a twin towers combo of Gasol and Thabeet. If they pick the latter, I think the Kings are in the clear. We *need* Rubio if we're going to get out of the ****ter anytime soon.


the kings aren't getting rubio at 4.

the thunder will take whoever remains between rubio and thabeet. they need a big and they need a pg. if thabeet is gone(and he will be if memphis has faith in conley and thinks a thabeet/gasol frontcourt will work), oklahoma city will be taking rubio to be their pg.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Disagree. You can't guarantee one bit that their recent injury luck will turn around, and Jamison is getting long in the tooth. Even with a full bill of health I don't see them doing anything more than sneaking into 8th and getting whacked by whoever is the one seed. East is a bit better now than it was when they were making yearly first round exits from the six or seven slots.


If the Wizards are healthy, they are absolutely a playoff team. Depending on what they do with the draft pick, even more might be possible. Flip Saunders is always getting his teams to the playoffs, can't deny that and the Wolves/Pistons breakdown when he left is also speaking volumes about his ability to get the most out of the personnel he has.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Grizz should pick Thabeet. Supposedly Kaman has some chronic foot problems, so he might be shipped out. No doubt the Clips will pick Griffin.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> The Grizz should pick Thabeet. Supposedly Kaman has some chronic foot problems, so he might be shipped out. No doubt the Clips will pick Griffin.


kaman having chronic foot problems would be something that kept him from getting shipped out(something other than his contract).

the clippers are going to have a lot of trouble moving randolph or kaman. if i had to guess, i'd say camby ends up gone and they are forced to hold onto the other two because they can't find good enough deals for them.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



rocketeer said:


> the grizzlies would have been the perfect situation for griffin. he steps in immediately at pf and the team already has young talent lined up to start at every other position.


Tounge-in-cheek joke, Memphis has been equally as awful as LAC (for the most part) since they've been in the league.



> the kings aren't getting rubio at 4.
> 
> the thunder will take whoever remains between rubio and thabeet. they need a big and they need a pg. if thabeet is gone(and he will be in memphis has faith in conley and thinks a thabeet/gasol frontcourt will work), oklahoma city will be taking rubio to be their pg.


Russell Westbrook. I think he's a fine point guard, due in no small part to the fact that he provides great defense on the opposing point guards. He's not much of a distributor, but that's a skill that can be acquired. Guys who aren't good at defense when they first enter the league rarely end up being anything more than strictly average on that end. Westbrook has serious value at point guard, in my book. OKC also has two (one pretty damn good, one with potential) shooting guards, and a very good small forward. If not the starting point guard, they don't really have anywhere to put Westbrook, unless Durant suddenly stops sucking at defense enough to be an effective SF. Until then, I think a front three of Westbrook-Durant-Green is a better all-around trio than Rubio-Westbrook-Durant.



croco said:


> If the Wizards are healthy, they are absolutely a playoff team. Depending on what they do with the draft pick, even more might be possible. Flip Saunders is always getting his teams to the playoffs, can't deny that and the Wolves/Pistons breakdown when he left is also speaking volumes about his ability to get the most out of the personnel he has.


That's the best case scenario. I'm noting what I think is realistic. I think injuries should be taken into consideration when making these predictions, since they are a part of the game and Washington has a negatively consistent history with them. 

Minny had KG at his most dominant during Flip's time there, and in Detroit he walked into a team coming off two consecutive Finals appearances. I'm not too impressed. Minny was already declining when he was canned mid-season, and that summer the roster experienced an overhaul aside from KG. Detroit's failures this season were due to Allen Iverson much more than Michael Curry.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: The Official 2009 NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Tounge-in-cheek joke, Memphis has been equally as awful as LAC (for the most part) since they've been in the league.


sure, but the clippers are set up to continue to be awful with randolph, kaman, and baron all with big longterm deals while memphis appears likely to be a team on the rise.



> Russell Westbrook. I think he's a fine point guard, due in no small part to the fact that he provides great defense on the opposing point guards. He's not much of a distributor, but that's a skill that can be acquired. Guys who aren't good at defense when they first enter the league rarely end up being anything more than strictly average on that end. Westbrook has serious value at point guard, in my book. OKC also has two (one pretty damn good, one with potential) shooting guards, and a very good small forward. If not the starting point guard, they don't really have anywhere to put Westbrook, unless Durant suddenly stops sucking at defense enough to be an effective SF. Until then, I think a front three of Westbrook-Durant-Green is a better all-around trio than Rubio-Westbrook-Durant.


westbrook is horribly inefficient. he turnovers the ball over a ton, isn't a good distributor, and can't shoot the ball.

oklahoma city doesn't have a decent sg on the team(other than westbrook). durant is absolutely a sf. sf is his best position offensively and defensively and he really wasn't much better this season than last season until they made the coaching change and moved durant over to his real position. green is a 3/4. if they take rubio, it's so they can eventually start rubio/westbrook/durant/green and get up and down the court. all that team needs is a big shotblocking center that can run the floor(which is why thabeet is a better fit than rubio) and you've got a very dangerous team. but if thabeet is gone, rubio is the choice no doubt. westbrook is never going to be a good fulltime pg. he either is going to slide over to the 2 to be an undersized but very athletic sg, or he'll stay at pg but they'll pair him with a playmaking sg(like harden from this draft if they wanted to try to swap picks with the kings).


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i just think it would be crazy to take thabeet over rubio just because of need.....i think it would make sense for the grizzlies to take thabeet over rubio if they were close in talent, but the gap in talent between the two seems huge.....rubio is a lot better at the 1 spot, than thabeet is at the 5.....


thabeet doesn't really have an offensive game, and would a gasol/thabeet frontcourt really work??? is gasol quick enough to guard quick 4's???

at #2 overall, i think you have to go for the BPA rather than need....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> at #2 overall, i think you have to go for the BPA rather than need....


Absolutely. Neither of those teams is in a position to just fill holes unless two players are similarly talented. You should almost always go for BPA if your team is not very good and clearly, none of the Top 4 teams projects to be in the playoffs next season (except for the Clippers if some other things happen over the summer that aren't going to happen...)


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

another thing to consider, is that while thabeet will undoubtedly improve the grizzlies interior defense, he will do little else........on the other hand, the presence of a pg like rubio would improve everyone around him.....


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bootstrenf said:


> i just think it would be crazy to take thabeet over rubio just because of need.....i think it would make sense for the grizzlies to take thabeet over rubio if they were close in talent, but the gap in talent between the two seems huge.....rubio is a lot better at the 1 spot, than thabeet is at the 5.....
> 
> 
> thabeet doesn't really have an offensive game, and would a gasol/thabeet frontcourt really work??? is gasol quick enough to guard quick 4's???
> ...


at any draft position, you should never go with just best player available or need. both are important factors. conley played very well the last 3 months of the season. if they are confident in him continuing to play that way and improving even more, what's the point of rubio?

memphis basically has to ask themselves if they are confident in conley as their pg and if they think a thabeet/gasol frontcourt will work. if they aren't confident in conley, draft rubio. if they think thabeet/gasol works, take thabeet. if they think both of those things, take the best talent. if they think neither of them, look to trade down.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Grizz should take a long hard look at Teague/Lawson/Flynn/Rubio. Conley to me is a guy that should come off the bench


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Grizz should take a long hard look at Teague/Lawson/Flynn/Rubio. Conley to me is a guy that should come off the bench


you see his numbers after the allstar break? 14.5 points, 5.6 assists, 3.7 rebounds, 2.2 turnovers, 1.67 steals in 36 minutes per game on 46.4% shooting with 43.5% from 3 and 84% from the free throw line. as a 2nd year player, those aren't the numbers of a guy who should be coming off the bench longterm.

is rubio a better prospect than conley? yes. the other guys? no.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The other guys that havent played a single game in the NBA. One of the other guys leading his team to the NCAA championship. Now I wonder how you would know this


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> The other guys that havent played a single game in the NBA. One of the other guys leading his team to the NCAA championship. Now I wonder how you would know this


because winning an ncaa championship is relevant? tell that to mateen cleaves or taurean green. and it's not like conley wasn't playing in the championship game his one year in school.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He was the best point guard in the tourney, virtually un-guardable. His efficiency was through the roof. I mean if we really believe these guys should get better in a more free flow type environment, I'd think he should do well in the league.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> He was the best point guard in the tourney, virtually un-guardable. His efficiency was through the roof. I mean if we really believe these guys should get better in a more free flow type environment, I'd think he should do well in the league.


playing on the most talented team in the country helps a little bit with that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So they helped him shoot better from the perimeter, turn the ball over at a stellar rate, get into the lane at will, come up with big shots when needed, I mean he did play on a very talented team, but he was the most important player on that squad.

Then again, didnt Conley play on a very talented OSU squad? I recall 3 players from that roster getting drafted in the first round.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> So they helped him shoot better from the perimeter, turn the ball over at a stellar rate, get into the lane at will, come up with big shots when needed, I mean he did play on a very talented team, but he was the most important player on that squad.


yes, playing on the most talented team in the country helped with all of those things. teams having to focus on other players gets him more open shots on the perimeter, gives him bigger lanes to drive in, forces teams to apply less pressure to the ball, etc. everything you brought up is helped by him playing on the most talented team in college basketball last year.



> Then again, didnt Conley play on a very talented OSU squad? I recall 3 players from that roster getting drafted in the first round.


yes. conley did play on a talented team as well. of course, he went up against a team in the championship with 3 top 10 picks and two 2nd rounders so i don't think you could say his team was the most talented.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If only we didnt watch games, but unfortunately I did, and I recall Lawson's speed being a problem for every team they faced. No amount of preparation can stop that. I dont see how thats going to change in the NBA. Very few guards are that fast. On top of that, he's rarely careless with the ball, these are skills that will translate. Now you could make the argument that having better teammates allowed him to get wide open perimeter shots, thats fair enough. But to say, having better teammates lead to his low A/TO or him constantly barreling into the lane and getting his opponents into foul trouble is highly misleading.

As for the second point, some have said Wake, Louisville and Uconn were just as talented as UNC.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I think both of y'all are right and hold water. Yes, he played with alot of talent so it was harder to help off a Ellington/Danny Green/ even Deon Thompson would make them pay for helping, so naturally penetration was easier, easier to make plays for a player of his caliber. But at the same time HB is right as well, when his foot was right dude was a blur, and for someone who can play so fast it's a big positive that he takes care of the ball as well. 

As for Ty, i think alot hinges on his jumper, if he can hit the J consistently in the Pros like he did in the tourney, he can be a real good player. 

BTW does anyone else think all that drama with his foot, HELPED his J. Seemed like since he had that problem he started shooting better.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> If only we didnt watch games, but unfortunately I did, and I recall Lawson's speed being a problem for every team they faced. No amount of preparation can stop that. I dont see how thats going to change in the NBA. Very few guards are that fast. On top of that, he's rarely careless with the ball, these are skills that will translate. Now you could make the argument that having better teammates allowed him to get wide open perimeter shots, thats fair enough. But to say, having better teammates lead to his low A/TO or him constantly barreling into the lane and getting his opponents into foul trouble is highly misleading.


it isn't misleading. it's hard to help on lawson when you're supposed to be guarding shooters like ellington and green and you're fighting with hansbrough. that's simply fact. when you play with better players, it's hard to play good team defense on you because you get hurt more often helping off of good players.

of course, part of it is that lawson was a really good college player. if i'm trying to run an uptempo nba team i'd love to be drafting lawson as my backup with the possibility of him taking over in a few years(or just being the longterm backup if that's where he fits best).



> As for the second point, some have said Wake, Louisville and Uconn were just as talented as UNC.


and you wouldn't laugh at those people?

to get back to my real point, i don't see any pg in this draft other than rubio being a better prospect than conley. i mean conley's been in the league two years and finished this year very well. and on top of that, he's basically the exact same age as lawson.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Johnny Flynn is absolutely a better prospect than Conley. I'd say Lawson too, but durability and height make me think twice.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Johnny Flynn is absolutely a better prospect than Conley. I'd say Lawson too, but durability and height make me think twice.


How so? I would say all 3 are about equal. Conley is pretty fast in his own right, and can handle the ball and run a team very well. All 3 are going to be very solid NBA PG's but I don't see Flynn or Lawson being that much better than Conley on the NBA level.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Because Conley is not as good a shooter as either going into the draft, neither was he as good taking care of the ball and distributing


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> How so? I would say all 3 are about equal. Conley is pretty fast in his own right, and can handle the ball and run a team very well. All 3 are going to be very solid NBA PG's but I don't see Flynn or Lawson being that much better than Conley on the NBA level.


I know some people don't count this much, but from what i saw of all 3 in college. The latter two, Flynn and Lawson showed alot of leadership within their respective teams, which i think is an important quality in PGs. Also, i love Flynn's pick and roll game, and seeing as that is a staple in the NBA, i think he will thrive and it may give him a leg up.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Because Conley is not as good a shooter as either going into the draft, neither was he as good taking care of the ball and distributing


Are you reading what you write? Shooting yes your right, but Conley was a great distributor and took care of the ball at OSU. He was the best PG in that '07 tournament and without him OSU would have lost in the 2nd round to Xavier.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> I know some people don't count this much, but from what i saw of all 3 in college. The latter two, Flynn and Lawson showed alot of leadership within their respective teams, which i think is an important quality in PGs. Also, i love Flynn's pick and roll game, and seeing as that is a staple in the NBA, i think he will thrive and it may give him a leg up.


Conley isn't a leader? :wtf:


How quickly some people forget how good he was as a true PG and a leader at OSU. Outside of shooting (which neither Lawson, or Flynn do way better than Conley) neither have a significant advantage over him. All 3 are similar level prospects in terms of talent. We are also comparing a true freshman to a sophomore and a junior so I really don't see how Lawson or Flynn is a way better prospect than Conley.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

cmon, BBall i didn't say he was not a leader. i'm just sayin the other two showed it in heaps. I remember Conley at OSU and yes he was good, i don't think the jury is out on him by any means...I'm just saying the other two showed great leadership. I think your opinion is fair, they are all pretty close, if Lawson stays consistent as he did in the tourney with that J, i think he can be better than Conley, if Flynn can master the pick n roll, he can as well. But it's obviously all just speculation at this point.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A/To would be a good indicator of taking care of the ball Bball. Thats what I meant. 

And what do you mean neither Flynn or Lawson shoot better than Conley. Stats say otherwise.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I said they did, but not much better. A/TO ratio is a good indicator but is it that huge of a difference?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Because Conley is not as good a shooter as either going into the draft, neither was he as good taking care of the ball and distributing


conley was a better shooter in college than flynn.

and he's proven to be a solid nba shooter. he hit 40% from 3 for the season this year.


----------

